# Send Anti-Gunner to jail - sign petition



## SilentNightPrepper (Dec 6, 2012)

While berating NRA CEO Wayne LaPierre on NBC's "Meet the Press" this Sunday, host David Gregory appears to have violated D.C.'s strict gun laws when he waved a 30-round magazine on national television, a post at The Patriot Perspective reported.

"No person in the District shall possess, sell, or transfer any large capacity ammunition feeding device regardless of whether the device is attached to a firearm. For the purposes of this subsection, the term large capacity ammunition feeding device means a magazine, belt, drum, feed strip, or similar device that has a capacity of, or that can be readily restored or converted to accept, more than 10 rounds of ammunition," reads D.C. official code 7-2506.01.

Those violating the code can be sentenced to a "maximum fine of $1000 and/or up to a year imprisonment," the code adds.

Newsbusters' Tom Blumer noted that the law might not be enforceable given "the Supreme Court's Heller ruling affirming that the right to keep and bear arms (and ammo) is an individual right."

But, he added, "it would also be interesting to know if Gregory's possession of an AR-15 magazine or his showing it on the air violated any of NBC's corporate policies."

There is also a White House petition demanding that charges be pressed against Gregory for violating the law. As of this writing, that petition now has 1,791 signatures.

Link to Story: http://www.examiner.com/article/report-nbc-s-david-gregory-violated-d-c-gun-laws-on-meet-the-press

Link to Petition: https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...high-capacity-assault-rifle-magazine/gMNRPpPl

You need a (Disposable) email to sign petition here: www.HushMail.com (based in Canada)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You know if that had been you or me, there wouldnt have been a need for a petition, we would have been promptly arrested and jailed until further notice. Sadly it will in all probability be swept under the rug and not a word will be mentioned about it by the drive by media.


----------



## Shock (Dec 15, 2012)

You are right on there we dont have the corp layers and big money backing so we would be sent to the box and never heard from again.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw it when it happened, then saw the news alert on The Blaze. I hope the guy gets in serious trouble for what he did - gotta love the irony.

I signed the petition. LOL - I really hope they ignore what he did and someone files a civil suit of some sort.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

NO.....I would not sign any petition.
I don't care what law says he can't have it......
[even tho he thinks he is above it]
MY 2A law says he CAN HAVE IT !
He is an ass....he is a loser.....
He still is worthy to have it......anywhere.....
[even tho he is making a statement that is against ME........]
as much as I have a right to it.
He can laugh in my face......
He has the right to freedom of speech....even with a prop...
even in this manner......
I vote for him and his rights.
Even if he votes against my rights and freedoms.


----------



## SilentNightPrepper (Dec 6, 2012)

You know Ozo, I agree we should all have the right, but people that break the law to make the 2a look bad hurts us all. If I was dumb enough to parade it on tv then I would take my licks - and he should too.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

these petitions are just another way of getting away with taxes.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> these petitions are just another way of getting away with taxes.


What?


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

There's only 6,800 signatures so far. We really are a nation of cowards. It should be 6,800,000 signatures by now but the sissies in the USA are afraid of the government.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like the D.C. Police may actually be investigating the incident.

DC Police Investigating NBC's Gregory for Brandishing Illegal Magazine


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Bump. I would hope this petition reaches 25k before it dies on the 22nd.


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

ozo said:


> NO.....I would not sign any petition.
> I don't care what law says he can't have it......
> [even tho he thinks he is above it]
> MY 2A law says he CAN HAVE IT !
> ...


This is exactly right, and I have much respect for these words.

You have two choices, as I see it.

1) Complain about and hate certain laws, then accept them and follow them. Expect everyone else to also. Don't know right from wrong on your own, let others tell you. Be a puppet.

2) Complain about and hate certain laws, and then revolt and speak against them. If you believe you should be able to own a 30 round magazine, then own them, and support others that own them too.

For this forum, I am shocked by the responses here (assuming most of you WANT to have a 30 round mag). I think the fact that LESS people are signing the petition is GOOD thing. It means MORE people couldn't care less that he owns the magazine. I'd rather sign a petition saying "I don't give a crap if he has that magazine" ...because I don't. That would send the message that the people don't want this law at all. Signing the petition tells the government, "I love this law, and I am angry you don't enforce it"...

...is that really the message you are trying to send? Just to get revenge on this man who disagrees with you? I suggest Preppers should look at the big picture, not an individual, emotional beef with one person. The big picture to me is...STOP INCREASED FIREARM REGULATION.


----------



## danthefordman (Dec 23, 2012)

5Runner said:


> This is exactly right, and I have much respect for these words.
> 
> You have two choices, as I see it.
> 
> ...


Very interesting take on the subject and good points, I agree with your thoughts but he still shouldn't be exempt.

I live in the communist state of NY (for the short term at least) and a young man got stopped for speeding here last week, he was in possession of (5) 30 round mags, the MF'ers charged him with five felony's!


----------

